# Summer Camp at Sea World?



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Since Busch Gardens and Sea World actually run their own summer camps for kids in the pre-teen age range, I was wondering if anyone has sent their kids there during previous summers?

These are the camps that I am talking about -- they are specially meant for kids with an interest in science/animals:
http://www.swbg-adventurecamps.com/a...amps/index.htm


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

My kids absolutely love the SeaWorld day camps. We haven't done any of the sleep over ones yet (kids are 9 and 6), but this is the third year they have done daycamp. When I asked which camps they wanted to do this summer this was their first priority.

We are in San Diego, so I don't know if they are similar everywhere, but we've found them to have great counselors -- they are mostly teachers so they are a bit older and more skilled and knowledgable than the average camp counselor. Last year DD was in the K camp and her counselor had been leading the K group for 10 years. She was terrific.

I do have to limit them to only one week a summer because they are so expensive though. DS is finally old enough for the sleepover ones and I had to say no because I simply could not afford it.


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

That's so nice to hear! It is neat to have a tradition like that for kids to look forward too every year. Plus, I always feel like camp is a good growing experience for kids.

Oh btw--I found a way for you to save on the sleepover Adventure Camps...
They are running a "buy one get one 50% off" deal for this summer - look at what it says on the San Diego page (scroll down and look on the right side).
http://swbg-adventurecamps.com/adven...dent/index.htm

Quote:

Buy one Resident Camp at regular price and save 50% on the second one of equal or lesser value.
This offer is valid through May 29, 2009 and can only be booked Monday-Friday between 8:30 a.m.-4:30 p.m. by calling (800) 25-SHAMU and pressing 41.
Hopefully that can save you some $$


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FancyNancy* 
T
Oh btw--I found a way for you to save on the sleepover Adventure Camps...
They are running a "buy one get one 50% off" deal for this summer - look at what it says on the San Diego page

Wow -- thanks for finding that. Unfortunately, younger child is not anywhere close to resident camp yet and even 2 kids for 1 1/2 price would kill the camp budget. Even if I found someone to pay the full price option and I only paid the 1/2 price week I would still be unable. I WOH so they have 10 weeks of summer day camp every summer and its a budget buster! SeaWorld is by far the most expensive of the options -- for DS the week at SeaWorld is actually going to cost more than his week of sleepaway camp! But the fact that we are doing it probably speaks volumes about how much the kids want to.


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

well I'm glad to hear that the camps are a good investment









Btw, the Barefoot Mommies blog is giving away a prize bag from Sea World for posting a comment about the Adventure Camps! http://www.barefootmommies.com/2009/...-giveaway.html


----------



## Raene (Jul 24, 2008)

I went to Sea World camp myself 10 years ago. It was SO much fun! Definitely one of my most memorable camp experiences. I highly recommend it.

Adding: I went to the day camp program, but the last night we got to spend the night in the indoor shark area. We slept in sleeping bags and got to watch sharks swimming overhead. So much fun!!


----------



## FancyNancy (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't you wish that they had summer camps for us adults









Well, at least you can relive those memories by sending your kids there!


----------

